# Mitutoyo Dro Scale Repair



## middle.road (Sep 15, 2015)

Would anyone by chance have any input as to whether or not this can be repaired?
The innards of the X-axis are all mangled and busted up. Very much a downer today when I finally got
the DRO re-mounted and powered up.
The metal piece in the middle is in (I believe) three pieces. (3) wires are broken off.


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 15, 2015)

The best I can come up with is here:  http://www.mitutoyo.com/support/repair-service/

That scale looks pretty well trashed.  But I would get an opinion  from the experts.


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 16, 2015)

I thought mine was toast once. Things had come apart inside, so I ordered a new scale. Meanwhile, I thought with nothing to lose, I'd work on it. I still have the new one in a box. Never even opened it.


----------



## middle.road (Sep 16, 2015)

Well Jim, you tripped the old memory banks into action. I had forgotten about their facilities.
Funny thing is that I've been to the one in Aurora numerous times and the one in SoCal once. 
I had entirely forgotten. Now if I could just find my old biz card case, I had one from an engineer
at the Aurora facility. I'll have to give them a call today and see what my options are.
-=-=-=-
Tony, is your's by chance a Digimatic #982-537? I'm still trying to hunt up an installation manual
and they don't appear to be anywhere on the net. I did mange to find a users manual though.

_Dan


----------



## Karl_T (Sep 16, 2015)

If you need it, I have a mitutoyo DRO that came with my Wells Index mill. It didn't turn on so I installed the Acurite off the Bridgeport I had sent on down the road. That's all I know about it. Make me an offer.

Karl


----------



## middle.road (Sep 16, 2015)

OK, so just got off the phone with Mitutoyo. No luck. Model has been discontinued for over 15 years. The lady is still going to check SoCal JIC they
might have something laying around.
Now here's the kicker. The 'X' scale is 750mm in length. I've got a 48" table with 36" of travel.
Somebody did the math incorrectly - missed the mark by 100mm. Must have busted within the first couple of weeks of use.


----------



## middle.road (Sep 16, 2015)

Karl_T said:


> If you need it, I have a mitutoyo DRO that came with my Wells Index mill. It didn't turn on so I installed the Acurite off the Bridgeport I had sent on down the road. That's all I know about it. Make me an offer.
> 
> Karl



Thanks! PM Sent.


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 16, 2015)

Mine is a 572-134 for the scale part number.  The box is pn 982-537-1


----------

